# Meet Pitter + Patter!



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

Hubby found an ad for 2 kittens this morning before I got up and answered it. Turns out they were only 20 min. away as opposed to 1.5 hours and they're cute little tabbies. So we went to meet them right away and of COURSE fell in love with them + brought them home with us - after a trip to the store to get the kind of food + litter the others were using.

The people took them from a feral mother about 2 weeks ago "so the babies don't turn feral too" . . . they're only about 6 weeks old and their eyes were all gunked up (they said they'd been cleaning them . . . *sigh*) and the kitties aren't good about using the litter box or cleaning themselves yet . . . 

Didn't bother me a bit - these two OBVIOUSLY NEEDED ME! They mewed the entire hour it took to get back home and the 1st thing I did was fix them 2 bowls of canned food (Friskies - eww) + some warm water. They ate like they it was going out of style! Pitter came + sat on my lap + Patter went + sat on hubby's (we were all on the floor). Happy Kitties! AND they have BOTH used the litter box! GOOOOOD GIRLS! 

(I figured the trick to cleaning gunky eyes is to wait til they are verrrrrrrrrrrrry sleepy + then use a cotton ball soaked with saline and lightly "groom" them - they both look MUCH better!)

(I have NOT found a good trick to cleaning poopybutt - the original people didn't do a good job of THAT either!)

They look VERY much alike, Pitter is the one with a darker back.

View attachment 61106


View attachment 61114


View attachment 61122


View attachment 61130


View attachment 61138


The last pic is of Pitter sound asleep in my lap + Patter got jealous and climbed on top of her and went to sleep. Pitter never budged in inch!

We are planning a trip to the vet this week for a "well kitty" (hopefully!) check up! 

They are sitting by the pet gate glowering at us for not letting them be in the living room with us  

OH! And the people said they were giving them kibble with milk on it! *sigh*
I did stop and pick up some KRM to mix a bit of that in with the canned food for a little while. I figure it can't hurt!

Now they are BOTH mewing at us so I guess I'd better go sit on the kitchen floor again - dare i bring them to sit on the couch with us? Hmmmmmmmmm . . .

ps. new sig on the way!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Bon they're ADORABLE! 
And I love their names!!
Depending on how bad their little butts are...
You can buy Regular baby wipes!
Get the "Sensitive Formula" ones, no perfumes or alcohol! 
They do a pretty good job for tidying up!
More pictures please!!
Sharon


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh. my. gosh! :yikes Bon!! They are sooo teeeny tiny little bundles of fur!!:grin::grin: :catsm:catsm <--you & hubby with Pitter + Patter!

Congratulations on your two little ones!! :jump

Hope you've rolled up your sleeves and ready to get to dive into the world of kitten-care!

And while you're at it, we'll all want detailed progress reports and journaling via photos, lol! :wink


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Welcome to kittenhood, Bon! You are in for some busy busy times and lots of treats and new discoveries! Congrats!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

AWW, they are so cute!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Adorable!!! Congratulations!! I am so happy for you, enjoy your babies.


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

Squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ooh congratulations Bon, they are adorable and will make beautiful cats. 
They are very lucky to have come home to you. Can't wait to see more photos and hear about their progress.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Bon!! Hey there!! Did you forget us already? 
Time for more updates on your first night with those cuties!!
Reports are due, ya know? :wink:


----------



## MsPepper (Mar 26, 2014)

they are cute! Hope they had a good first night :-D


----------



## Joe711 (Jan 4, 2013)

congrats!!!! you deserve these CUTEE kittens ^_^ <3


----------



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

Of course I didn't forget all of you!  I am just emotionally exhausted after waiting so long for my babies and then suddenly HAVE them! 

Hubby + i spent 3 hours sitting on the kitchen floor with them last nite - they KIND OF checked things out but mostly hung around us, climbing on us + taking naps in our laps + almost but not quite purring. Do kittens not know how to purr at that age? It was awfully cute! I could feel it more than hear it. Hubby definitely belongs to Patter + I belong to Pitter. End of discussion!

They finally both fell asleep + we put them to bed (a small cardboard box with a fuzzy baby blanket) + we went + sat in the living room. Naptime lasted all of 5 minutes and then the 2 of them went + sat in front of the pet gate and mewed at us. Quiet at first but then they got pretty insistent! So we brought them out to sit with us on the couch + they waddled around and then climbed on our laps, tried to chew on our fingers and then went to sleep. 

I put a heating pad under their box so it'd be warm because they were laying under the refrigerator door for warmth + it didn't look very comfortable. The heating pad worked great + now they love their little bed.

They've gone a couple times in the litter box but hubby was the first one up today and reported that both had pooped on the floor and had it on them + how should he wash them? I think it's pretty cool that HE took charge of it! I think part of the problem with the litter box may be the litter itself - they told us to get "Special Kitty All Natural non-clumping clay" and it's awfully chunky (compared to the Dr. Elsey's that I'd bought). I'm wondering if that's PART of the reason for not using the litter box? They've both used the box to pee + poo a couple of times so they've kind of got the idea. . . I may get rid of the Special Kitty and see how they do on the Dr. Elsey's cuz it's alot softer . . .

Hubby is VERY worried about their gunky eyes. I am concerned but not ready to rush them to the emergency vet over it like he is.  Just keeping them rinsed off and will definitely get to the vet this week. 

They don't really know what to do with toys yet but play + wrestle with each other + with our hands. Pitter LOVES belly rubs! They both love to cuddle. 

Tried giving them some kibble to get them thru the nite and they were very interested but couldn't eat it without the water the original people put on it. They're definitely canned food kitties so we'll leave it at that! 

View attachment 61201


View attachment 61209


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

How sweet! yes, they should be able to purr. Luna is 11 weeks and she purrs up a storm! She, too, had accidents with them litter provided, but she is using her Dr. Elsey's Kitten Attract (and gets quite mad at the scooper for "stealing" her clumps). Little ones are quite adorable...but sure full of energy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

Full of ENERGY?!? LOL It seems that all these 2 do is SLEEP! (and EAT!) But they've had a stressful time with the move + all.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Well...now I am JEALOUS! Luna rarely sleeps.....she wants attention ALL day long if she can get it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Oh...and she CAN eat....up to 3 cans of food a day! I am going to go bankrupt feeding her. She is smart....won't even touch the dry stuff or dry treats (except freeze dried). Expensive tastes....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Bon! Yay! Finally, an update! :yellbounce

Woohoo! Sounds like you're a kitty expert, thinking of a heating pad and all, great job!

Think the eye goop isn't too much of a worry either, at least for this weekend.

The pictures you took look absolutely maaaahvaahlous! Lol. I honestly cannot really tell those two apart! (maybe it's the lighting that comes out in photos?) :crazy

That walmart brand litter will suck, I'm not surprised. Isn't it super dusty too? I'd stick to Dr. Elsey and maybe add the attractant in there (they sell those herb bottles seperately, rather than getting the litter, but you can get either). 

Is their solid waste too soft? I'd probably just rinse them off with some warm wet paper towels several times as needed. Paper towels go really fast with kittens around, I've noticed! ;-) 

Thank you for the lovely update, though! Sounds like they've both getting the super upgrade in kitten-care now!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Mochas Mommy-

I think the difference is age! Plus you have a bengal kitten, lol. Did you expect any less? I don't remember how many generations Luna is from her Asian Leopard Cat genes, but it is a factor for sure!

It will all be great when you get Mystikal Fire, though! :wink: :luv More for us to admire and love from afar!


----------



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

Mochas Mommy - hubby even tried TWICE to wake them up so we could play, they just gave him the stink eye + went back to sleep! lol

TabbCatt - They ARE very hard to tell apart in the pix - will have to try to adjust the lighting better - but they're kinda hard to tell apart "in person" as well! lol

Their poo is "just right" - not runny or "goopy" - I think they just walked all over it (or slipped + fell in it?) Hubby got them cleaned up quite easily 

and if I'm an "expert" it's from hanging out HERE the way I have been!!  Y'all have taught me ALOT!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

TabbCat....yes, she is a bengal, but at least 6 generations removed. We will find out for sure once the genealogy chart comes...if it goes back that far. 

Bon...maybe your babies need a couple days to get used to their new home then they will keep you busy too. I notice Luna is most active in the evening and it takes me a lot to tire her out.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

STILL napping! *geesh*

View attachment 61233


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Bon...if these kittens don't wake up soon, you'll have a duet of mewers singing to you tonight! :? Might make it hard to catch some zz's for you tonight!

Mochas Mommy--sorry, I didn't realize that they were F6...maybe it's just Luna's active personality then? Wonder how down along Mystik is? So interesting!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Bon...if they wake close to bedtime or during the night...give them a HUGE play, then a nice bowl of food...they should settle and sleep then. (At least it works with Luna..she is quiet at night!)

TabbCatt....Luna is a very loving, sociable kitten now. She is quite active....but I expected that when I was getting a kitten. Like Bon, I would have been disappointed to have a sleeper! Mystik is also an SBT (meaning anything after F4).


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

You should order some Llysine for your new resident cuties! It helps with their immune system and the eyes. Dealing with the eyes is not something you should put off for long. Serious things can happen with herpes virus and eyes and plugged tear ducts.

You said you had bought Dr Elseys.. is it the Kitten Attract? You might want to be using a non clumping litter for now. Sometimes kittens eat litter and clumping can kill them. Just until you know they arent litter eaters!

These guys should be free fed 24/7 the first 9 month because they will be growing so fast. They will break the bank food wise and vet wise the first year! They are so adorable looking and sound like they bonded to you quickly. Congrats on your new babies.


----------



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

They have a vet appt on Wed. evening. Their eyes are actually looking a bit better since we got them cuz we clean them 3-4 times a day but the affected eye on each one looks slightly swollen and yeah, I'm not gonna mess around with THAT. 

I got Dr. Elsey's Precious - they like it better than the stuff the previous owners said to get (I forgot what it was) they rolled around in it + played but BEST of all, they USE it (usually).

How do you feed a kitten 24/7 when they're on wet food? The other people were soaking kibble in milk for them (eww) and I did get some of the kibble but they can't eat it dry even tho the pieces are really small . . . 

I will definitely look into getting some Llysine for them.

They can see me from the kitchen door when I'm on the couch + it was was hilarious to watch them run around + wrestle! Then they start to mew +mew like mad and they have figured out how to climb the screen (hope the pet gate comes today!) so I thought maybe they were hungry + they did eat but then started their mewing and climbing the screen. I put them on the couch with me to play, which they did for about 2 minutes and then fell asleep on my lap! They sleep in such funny positions!

They DEFINITELY like me + hubby ALOT!


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Gotta say, I don't usually like names such as these, but Pitter and Patter are such cute names!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh they are cute. They remind me of Lulu 2 years ago. Once they are acclimatised and out of the safe room, you won't be able to stop them. It will be day and night with deep cat naps then huge energy bursts.


----------



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

Oozma - Thanks 
We 1st started talking about getting kittens when hubby said "I miss the pitter patter of having pets." Seemed like purrfect names to me! 

Jenny bf - yep! Seeing that already. They run around the kitchen, playing in the peek-a-boo boxes I made and wrestling for maybe 10 minutes. Then they need at LEAST a 2 hr nap! I've gotta see if I can get a pic of them + that box! But if they see me coming, they forget about playing + are all over ME . . .


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Both kittens are adorable! They remind me of the pair I had raised named Duke and Duchess


----------



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

The girls have made a new rule : after playing in the kitchen til they're tired, it's time to sit at the screen that's supposed to be a gate and mew and if that doesn't work, Pitter can now climb over which leaves Patter extremely upset. So I have to go get both of them and put them on the couch with me, thinking we're gonna play. Instead, I seem to have become the designated "nap spot" and now I can't move cuz they're up against my crossed legs!

View attachment 61386


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Bon said:


> How do you feed a kitten 24/7 when they're on wet food? The other people were soaking kibble in milk for them (eww) and I did get some of the kibble but they can't eat it dry even tho the pieces are really small .


I rifle Kitten soft food a minimum of 4 to 6 times a day. Depending on how late I'm staying up that night. For kittens I leave dry food out all the time. I use the small kibble bites made by Royal Canin called Babycat. Its a pink bag.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

SOoOoOOooooO CUTE!! Congrats


----------



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

Mitts + Tess - I got Friskies (Indoor Delights I think) - the bits are pretty small but both of them tried one mouthful and then walked away. I think it's because the people we got them from were mixing it with milk (!) to soften it and they won't touch it dry. So they are both strictly wet food kittens now. (With VERY soft stools since they're off the kibble.) I'll just have to feed them more often during the day + right before bedtime - hubby gets up early in the morning + he'll feed them right away. Thank you!


----------



## larsan (May 3, 2014)

They really are adorable & I love the pic of hubby and kitty.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Luna won't eat kibble either. We try to give her about a 1/3 can of food every 4 hours...except at bedtime...then I give her 1/2 a can so it lasts for the 6-7 hours before DHs turn! She is a VERY active kitten though...so she may be eating more than your nice sleepy kitties!


----------



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

@ larsan - thank you! 

@ Mochas Mommy - Pitter + Patter will only eat a rounded teaspoon at a time + then they're full. Once in a while one of them wants a few more bites. They eat 4-5 times a day. I have the feeling they are either small for their age or not as old as the people told us . . . but their bellies are nice + round + they waddle after they're done eating! LOL 

They're very active + play together when they don't know I'm watching them - (if they see me, then it's snuggle + nap time!)
(no spoiling here!  )


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Aweww they're soooo cuuuuute xD i love kittens. I love those names too, Pitter and Patter xD thats so adorable~

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Bon, I *knew* there had to be a thread with pics somewhere!! I don't know why I couldn't find this yesterday! 

Pitter and Patter are just so squeezably tiny and adorable!! I was making squeaking noises at every pic I looked at and got a laugh at the pics of them eating - it's like how to put your whole body in the food dish with you. 

I'm so happy for you - they sound like such lovebugs, and it seems to have worked out great that each of them has chosen one of you to be the favorite human. That way, you and hubby don't have to be jealous.


----------



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

you couldn't find it yesterday cuz I just put them up about 10 min ago!
and yeah, it's pretty neat that they each picked one of us!
http://www.catforum.com/forum/41-meet-my-kitty/279537-pitter-patter-4-wka-old.html#post1963153


----------

